# Bơi lội mang lại lợi ích gì cho cột sống?



## vtkong (16/9/20)

Bơi lội mang lại lợi ích gì cho cột sống?
Hầu hết các vấn đề với cột sống là do sự phân bố tải trọng không đúng cách, dẫn đến mỏng các đĩa đệm, chèn ép rễ và suy giảm lưu lượng máu.

Đau do các đầu dây thần kinh bị chèn ép
Đau do các đầu dây thần kinh bị chèn ép
Vật lý trị liệucho phép bạn giảm nhẹ một phần cột sống, nhưng nhiệm vụ chính của nó vẫn là tăng cường sức mạnh cho lưng, cũng như phát triển các khớp và bộ máy cơ-dây chằng để tăng tính linh hoạt. Đồng thời, không phải tất cả các bài tập đều được thực hiện cho bệnh nhân một cách dễ dàng và ngay lần đầu tiên: một số động tác đòi hỏi nỗ lực đáng kể và có thể gây ra cảm giác đau đớn.

Không phải bài tập nào cũng dễ dàng cho người bệnh và người lần đầu.
Không phải bài tập nào cũng dễ dàng cho người bệnh và người lần đầu.
Matxcova

Thảm tập yoga StarFit FM-101 (173x61x0,6 cm) xanh lam
s-tor.ru Hàng hóa cho thể thao và giải trí
123 nhận xét
869  ₽

Thảm tập yoga StarFit FM-101 (173x61x0,6 cm) màu tím
s-tor.ru Hàng hóa cho thể thao và giải trí
123 nhận xét
869  ₽

Thảm tập yoga StarFit FM-101 (173x61x1,0 cm) xám
s-tor.ru Hàng hóa cho thể thao và giải trí
123 nhận xét
1 179  ₽

Коврик для йоги и фитнеса Yoga Star 1,2 см
RamaYoga
922 nhận xét
1 299  ₽
Cho xem nhiều hơn
Thảm tập yoga & thể dục 1550Về người bánTrở thành đối tác

Về điểm này, các lớp học trong bể bơi có một lợi thế rất lớn: ở dưới nước, tải trọng lên cột sống được giảm đến mức tối thiểu, động tác bơi giúp sử dụng hầu hết các nhóm cơ mà không gây cảm giác khó chịu. Nghĩa là, bơi lội cho phép bạn đồng thời thư giãn và rèn luyện cơ bắp. Hiệu quả của các bài tập như vậy cao hơn nhiều lần so với các bài tập thể dục thông thường, vì vậy việc phục hồi trong hầu hết các trường hợp diễn ra nhanh hơn.

Trong nước, tải trọng lên cột sống được giảm thiểu đến mức tối thiểu
Trong nước, tải trọng lên cột sống được giảm thiểu đến mức tối thiểu
Bơi lội có những mặt tích cực khác:

cải thiện khả năng phối hợp các động tác;
tăng sức bền;
cứng chung của cơ thể;
bình thường hóa tim và phổi;
tăng tính linh hoạt của khớp và cột sống;
cải thiện tư thế;
loại bỏ căng thẳng cảm xúc.
Bơi lội rất tốt cho sức khỏe của bạn
Bơi lội rất tốt cho sức khỏe của bạn
Nơi học tập có tầm quan trọng lớn. Có sự khác biệt đáng kể giữa bơi trong hồ bơi và nước ngoài trời, và không có lợi cho lựa chọn thứ hai. Thứ nhất, hồ bơi có thể được thăm quan thường xuyên quanh năm (và các lớp học thường xuyên cho kết quả khả quan), trong khi hồ chứa mở chỉ có vào mùa ấm. Thứ hai, hồ bơi có mọi thứ bạn cần để tổ chức lớp học phù hợp và bạn luôn có thể nhận được sự trợ giúp của một chuyên gia giàu kinh nghiệm.

Khuyến cáo chính khi tập luyện là bắt đầu tập luyện trong bể bơi nông với huấn luyện viên có kinh nghiệm và biết bơi tốt
Khuyến cáo chính khi tập luyện là bắt đầu tập luyện trong bể bơi nông với huấn luyện viên có kinh nghiệm và biết bơi tốt
Chống chỉ định bơi lội
Bơi lội nhằm mục đích nâng cao sức khỏe không hạn chế về độ tuổi và trình độ tập luyện, tuy nhiên có những chống chỉ định vì lý do sức khỏe:

bệnh lý nghiêm trọng của hệ thống tim phổi;
bệnh ngoài da - chàm, viêm da và những bệnh khác;
nhiễm vi rút và vi khuẩn;
đợt cấp của bệnh hoại tử xương, đau thần kinh tọa;
bất kỳ rối loạn nào của hệ thần kinh trung ương.
Trước khi đăng ký bể bơi, bạn cần được bác sĩ thăm khám và tư vấn để tránh những ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe.

Trước khi đến hồ bơi, bạn nên đến gặp nhà trị liệu
Trước khi đến hồ bơi, bạn nên đến gặp nhà trị liệu
Đối với việc không biết bơi, điều này hoàn toàn không phải là một trở ngại cho việc tập luyện: với sự giúp đỡ của các bác sĩ chuyên khoa, bạn có thể nhanh chóng học cách ở trên mặt nước và thành thạo các kỹ thuật cơ bản. Ngoài ra, có những bài tập đặc biệt dưới nước mà không cần thiết bạn cũng có thể bơi được. Chúng có thể kém hiệu quả hơn một chút trong việc bơi lội, nhưng vẫn cho kết quả tốt hơn so với các hoạt động trên cạn
http://wiki.sirrus.com.br/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
Google doc Sealpoolvn - Yogi Central
Google doc Sealpoolvn - C3 Wiki
Google doc Sealpoolvn - Imoodle
Google doc Sealpoolvn — OrenWiki
Google doc Sealpoolvn - iTalent
Google doc Sealpoolvn - World History
Google doc Sealpoolvn - Manchester's Love
http://ac.li-dev.cn/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
https://fakenews.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
https://botdb.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
http://gematodiatrofi.hua.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
http://parsley.wert.jp/mediawiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
https://elearnportal.science/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
http://www.interrai-pedia.nl/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
http://muorigin-wiki.webzen.com/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
http://www.hearthhaven.co.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
http://www.kannikar.com/Society/profile-8211-janice-janes-8211-croxeltechcroxeltech/
https://www.instapaper.com/p/nguyendunga5
http://www.diet-fit.com/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://esma.xyz/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
https://lovebookmark.win/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
https://slashdot.org/submission/12229735/google-doc-sealpoolvn\
http://10lance.com/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://beats-bookmarking.seounlimited.xyz/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://www.linkagogo.com/go/To?url=108630165
http://justpep.com/entertainment/google-doc-sealpoolvn/
https://bookmarkzones.trade/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
https://mensvault.men/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://sqworl.com/5us8ft
http://www.pearltrees.com/nguyendunga5
http://newsocialbooks.com/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://appstunes.com/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://marking.seo-online.xyz/story.php?title=google-doc-sealpoolvn#discuss
http://nguyendunga5.nation2.com/google-doc-sealpoolvn
https://hydegross8913.de.tl/This-is-my-blog/index.htm?forceVersion=desktop
https://www.blackplanet.com/nguyendunga5/message/21795195
http://b3.zcubes.com/v.aspx?mid=5025607
https://nguyendunga5.webs.com/apps/blog/show/48955051-google-doc-sealpoolvn
http://nguyendunga5.booklikes.com/post/3057598/google-doc-sealpoolvn
http://nguyendunga5.eklablog.com/google-doc-sealpoolvn-a201442684
https://nguyendunga5.wordpress.com/2020/08/23/google-doc-sealpoolvn/

__
		https://nguyendunga5.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F627240558095695872
https://www.solidali.academy/members/nguyendunga5/activity/29299/
https://zenwriting.net/nguyendunga5/google-doc-sealpoolvn
https://www.storeboard.com/blogs/entertainment/google-doc-sealpoolvn/3639004
https://nguyendunga5.bladejournal.com/post/2020/08/23/Google-doc-Sealpoolvn
https://blogfreely.net/nguyendunga5/google-doc-sealpoolvn
https://squareblogs.net/nguyendunga5/google-doc-sealpoolvn
https://lynnemctaggart.com/forum/members/nguyendunga5/activity/77791/
https://nguyendunga5.page.tl/Google-doc-Sealpoolvn.htm?forceVersion=desktop
http://nguyendunga5.unblog.fr/2020/08/23/google-doc-sealpoolvn/
http://minigamesportal.com/members/nguyendunga5/activity/3697523/?q=/activity/p/3697523/
https://penzu.com/p/ec39a08d
https://nguyendunga5.bravejournal.net/post/2020/08/23/Google-doc-Sealpoolvn
https://www.openlearning.com/u/nguyendunga5/blog/GoogleDocSealpoolvn


----------

